# Cranab loader ?



## Wood Hick (Jul 27, 2010)

Met an old timer recently who has a Cranab log loader mounted on an old International truck. He says it was made in Sweden and he gets parts from Canada. I never saw one like it, anybody here ever run one/own one ?


----------

